
Where to find electronics hardware consultants? - franciscojgo
Hello!<p>I am tinkering with some physical product ideas, but I have absolutely no hardware or electronics background.<p>I would like to develop a product that includes Light Dependant Resistors (a big canvas basically), LEDs, Printed Circuit Board, Gyro sensor, etc.<p>Where do I even start to get a person that can design circuits and essentially design the electronics side to later make a product prototype?<p>If not a place, maybe a forum or someplace where I can dive into resources?<p>Thank you!
Fran
======
davelnewton
Any of the normal electronics hobbyist sites would help, e.g., adafruit blog,
evil mad scientist, etc. EMS has a product that has sensors and LEDs on it,
btw, although it's not clear what you're actually trying to do.

There hasn't been an easier time to get stuff up and running quickly.

